# Survey: CSR in UK coffee sector



## sunshineaom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all coffee lovers, I am a master student who are now working on the dissertation. I am conducting a research about the impact of corporate social responsibility on consumer brand loyalty in UK coffee industry. Therefore, the purpose of this survey is aims to know how people view on the company's CSR initiatives, and to see whether it can influence the consumer brand loyalty or not. It might takes 5-10 minutes to complete the survey.

Your opinion on this issue will help much on my dissertation.

Hope everyone can feel free to fill the survey.

thanks.

http://www.sogosurvey.com/survey.aspx?k=TsXPRPsRsPsPsP&lang=0&data


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please keep this to 1 thread only.

Don't be disappointed if you get very few queries as we get a number of students registering, soliciting responses then not following up with results.

Any other threads started for thsi survey will be deleted


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't wish to be rude, I'm happy to do surveys generally, and I don't speak for anybody else, but your assurances about the website being virus free combined with your poor use of written English actually make me more suspicious. Apologies if English is not your native language, but if that is the case then you should have explained that instead of joining the forum in total anonymity.


----------

